
Fundamental human right is absolute - Baindu
Why
======
shraremywin2
Empathy

~~~
shraremywin2
Some people don't have it but society works because of it. Imagine at every
corner you had to watch your back. If everyone acted like a psychopath and
would stab you in the back at their first chance.

